# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  CURSO DE DISEÑO, INSTALACION Y MANTENIEMIENTO DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO

## Innovaciones agrarias

DIRIGIDO A: Profesionales del sector agrario, administradores de fundos agroexportadores. Docentes y estudiantes de carreras afines (Ingenieros agrónomos, agrícolas, técnicos agropecuarios, etc.) -EXPOSITORES: -ING. CESAR BRAVO VERASTEGUI: Asesor Técnico INIA -ING. VLADIMIR CUNO SALCEDO: Consultor en Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado -ING. ROY GUITTON MENA: Asesor Técnico JHON DEERE TEMARIO -Conceptos generales y fundamentos del riego -Diseño de sistema de riego tecnificado -Operación y mantenimiento. -Fertirrigación -Evaluación de sistemas de riegos - Financiamiento de proyectos de sistemas de riegos. INVERSIÓN: Estudiantes: S/. 200 nuevos soles  Profesionales: S/250 nuevos soles Depósito a BCP N° de Cta: 370-29246507-0-78 Incluye CD de las ponencias, separatas y certificación. LUGAR: Sala Bienestar Universitario  de la Universidad Nacional Agraria La Molina. 15 y 16 de Agosto HORA: Viernes 15 de 3 pm a 8 pm Sábado 16 de 9 am a 3 pm  Encuéntranos en Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/events/305143759667974/Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO VENTA E INSTALACIÓN DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO Y FERRTIRIEGO (RIEGO TECNIFICADO) SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Instalación de riego tecnificado

----------


## Florencio Anton R.

favor confirmar si se realizara este evento en la fecha indicada porque vendra una persona de provincias para ello.
Gracias.

----------


## Innovaciones agrarias

*Estimado Florencio, le comunico que de todas maneras llevaremos a cabo el CURSO DE DISEÑO, INSTALACION Y MANTENIEMIENTO DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO para los días 15 y 16 de agosto, envíenos su correo y teléfono a esta dirección: innovacionesagrariasac@gmail.com.
Saludos*

----------


## kscastaneda

Se remata compuertas para mangas en toal 1500 compuertas a S/. 1800 nuevos soles.
Envio gratuito.  DSC_0094-1.jpg

----------

